# Congratulations WereBo on the new red coat



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations WereBo well deserved


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done WereBo!!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Very well deserved, 'Bo! Congratulations!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Kudos on your


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks folks, 'tis an honour and privilege to be part of the team here ray:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done Werebo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks MC :wink:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats WereBo,

Glad to see it.
I've seen a bunch of your posts since I have been here, and I must say, highly impressive.

Good to see a well rounded team here of outstanding individuals with a diverse set of skills and all willing to help out where we can.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Wooooooooop Nice one Werebo! Congrats. I think this special occasion deserves that special smiley.....yes you know who i'm talking about.....T.E.C.H.N.O SMILEY!!! -







- Well done again mate you deserve it!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one Bo, congratulations. :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Go figure, we have another Readcoat Red Coat... :lol:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Nice job WereBo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah Well done . Much deserved.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys an' gals, 'tis mucho appreciated


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations WereBo - well deserved indeed!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you all, thank you - This new coat is rather good for this bitter cold in London









:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Between Redeye and Bo I believe the Brits are going back to their roots. Watch out people, they'll be going for world domination again.:lol: Or at least forum domination.:grin::dance:

Congrats Bo.:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't forget Glas steve the pirate and me lol


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

RATS! You sussed it already! - This time we're doing with politeness and Brit humour, rather than flintlocks, mainly 'cos it wastes less tea..... :grin:

Thanks FSG :laugh:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I'm starting to get worried.:hide:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

To late to start that now we are here


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

uttahere::grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done WereBo :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Zulu :laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hearty congratulations, Bo.....well deserved!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lots SABL :wink:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

As usual I'm late again to the party...:sigh:

Congrats Werebo, well deserved.....careful with your new powers, use it wisely. :wink:

Rayda


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Gratz Werebo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

No problem 2xg, there's still some cake left over there ----> :grin: - Thanks helios :wink:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations WereBo, it was only a matter of time before you donned a red coat 

Now, we need to figure out what to do next after FSG has figured out our plan :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Huh! I may just give you the country.:lol:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Naaahhh, America would never cope with driving on t'other side of the road, not to mention drinking such vast quantities of tea :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

A very well deserved Promotion WereBo!

Kind Regards,


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Naaahhh, America would never cope with driving on t'other side of the road, not to mention drinking such vast quantities of tea :grin:


Wanna watch me drive on the other side of the road?:grin: We'd just have to put more restrooms in.:hide::dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Surely a rest room in the car would make driving difficult lol


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!

Great job indeed.

John


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you guys, 'tis appreciated


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Really, really well deserved  You will make a great moderator.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you niemiro :wink:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations WereBo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you Babbzzz :wink:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats WerBo the red goes well with the grey fur


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Sandy, they even had the coat in my size too... :grin:


----------

